# 2008 Tour of California Prologue Press Conference



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

On the way into the office this morning, I stopped in Palo Alto to attend the city's press conference to announce the route for the prologue as well as the events and festivities surrounding the start of the tour. Here's the route, and some shots from the press conference.


The Mayor of Palo Alto Yoriko Kishimoto kicks off the press conference









A couple of TT bikes on display




























Definitely has me excited and looking forward to February! Who's coming to the prologue?


----------



## hclignett (Dec 18, 2006)

Thien, can you post the complete route for the tour?


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

hclignett said:


> Thien, can you post the complete route for the tour?


I'm working on a dedicated page for the 2008 Tour of California, that will probably go live later this week. In the mean time, the routes are posted on the Amgen site. 

Stage 1
Stage 2
Stage 3
Stage 4
Stage 5
Stage 6
Stage 7


----------



## hclignett (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks! Maybe someday they'll go through the eastern sierra's.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

hclignett said:


> Thanks! Maybe someday they'll go through the eastern sierra's.


I think the race being in February kinda limits them...


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

thien said:


> I'm working on a dedicated page for the 2008 Tour of California, that will probably go live later this week. In the mean time, the routes are posted on the Amgen site.
> 
> Stage 1
> Stage 2
> ...


Oooo, stage 3 goes over Mt. Hamilton.


----------



## george_da_trog (Feb 12, 2004)

robwh9 said:


> Oooo, stage 3 goes over Mt. Hamilton.


I posted that it probably would weeks ago.


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=110511


george


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

nice. thanks for posting.
is it me or the obrea TT bike is ugly?


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I'll definitely be there.:thumbsup: Cool that they got some real bikes for the press conference. Is that Orbea leaning against the podium the mayor's?


----------



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

CoLiKe20 said:


> ...
> is it me or the obrea TT bike is ugly?


It's the fork, ugly lines...aesthetically assaults the eyes...almost as bad as those Pinarellos


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

robwh9 said:


> Oooo, stage 3 goes over Mt. Hamilton.


WOW! That is the queen stage. Over Mt. Hamilton (from he East Side) then on to Sierra road!

We need an elevation profile of that stage.

Wish I could be at Hamilton. But it's got to be Sierra road for me.

fc


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

francois said:


> Wish I could be at Hamilton. But it's got to be Sierra road for me.
> 
> fc


That's because Sierra Rd. is where it's at! That's where I'll be too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Completebum (Oct 14, 2005)

I have to admit that I'm a little bummed they went out to Sierra again. I was hoping they would wind around to climb the west side of Quimby, making it somewhat likely that we could watch the battle at Lick and then ride to the top of Quimby for the finale. Anyone know why they prefer Sierra to Quimby?


----------



## RIDEfirstWorklater (Nov 22, 2007)

for the first stage im woundering if there going to fix the road underneath 82, i ride it almost everyday and there are a lot of pot holes, especially going back to down town


----------



## steephill (Jul 14, 2005)

thien said:


> I'm working on a dedicated page for the 2008 Tour of California, that will probably go live later this week. In the mean time, the routes are posted on the Amgen site.


I've been doing what I call a dashboard page for all three years the ToC has been running. I recently posted the profiles for all the stages along stage summaries to go with the maps:

http://www.steephill.tv/2008/tour-of-california/


----------

